# Might as well post one of these



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys! My name is QDance, or you could call me James. I'm a young 'haunter', at 14. I put haunter in quotes because my display is not to scare people - only to creep them out. I tried scaring people last year. My neighbors complained about the noise at like 8... I enjoyed running out from behind trees though XD

My favorite holiday has always been Halloween, honestly. I've never loved another holiday as much as Halloween. I felt kind of strange at first for liking it - everyone said they were in it just for the candy, but I am always in awe of Halloween displays. Even little dollar store stuff is awesome! 

I've known about this forum for quite a while and love wasting time just staring at pictures in the showroom and getting inspiration 

I like to consider this my first year of decorating like a pro xD
Before this, I would always just put spiderwebs up, put a strobe light in the window with a grim reaper cutout's face, and call it awesome. 

But this year... I'm being a bit... daring? Experimental? I'm not sure what the right word I want to use here is.

I have the following things planned:

[ ] 7 foot tall grim reaper (plan on making finishing touches when we put him up on Oct 2nd, other than that, pretty much done.)
[ ] Homemade tombstones (4 left)
[ ] A small fence to (hopefully) keep the delinquents out of the graveyard (haven't even started)
[ ] Ground fogger (just need an aluminum duct)
[x] Nox Arcana music (mixed CD of different songs, I love this CD... it's so creepy!)

and of course
[ ] A character I want to be when I answer the door  (oh so many choices~ I know I'm going to be wearing the $50 (So expensive D:! But the only one I could find) blue cape I got last year since I love it so much. I don't know what I should be doing for makeup. I'm probably going with the fake injuries.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome James!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

we all have to start somewhere james! I believe you'll be able to have a full haunt in no time! there is no antidote to counteract the halloween bug!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Good for you! Welcome and get some pictures of your work up for all of us to see.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, James. Sounds like you have a good start for this year, good luck!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome James - it's my first year too so it's pretty exciting. Good luck!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum James!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. If you find a fence to keep the delinquents out of the graveyard let me know how it works. I think we could all use one of those.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!
As for the fence, I don't have too many delinquents in the neighborhood, so I figured I would just get wooden stakes (Dad can get them from where he works for free) and putting this awesome Dollar Store Halloween rope with skulls on it (in this picture, it's the stuff on the right):









I might make a better fence next year, probably not though 

Can anyone tell me what 'corpsing' is? I see people saying it but I'm not sure what they mean. Thanks!!


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome James,glad you are here.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Blarg... The Dollar Store is all out of the rope I wanted to use!! I don't think they'll have it this year, or maybe I just came on a bad day.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I too am in awe of all Halloween displays no matter how small!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

QDance said:


> Blarg... The Dollar Store is all out of the rope I wanted to use!! I don't think they'll have it this year, or maybe I just came on a bad day.


Try another Dollar Tree, they might still have some. But hurry, they sell out of Halloween things fast.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome James.


----------

